# -Southeast Piglet-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

This isn't a giant. But it was fun hooking up with a good one again.

My bass rig has been in and out of the shop lately. So I am confined to my canoe. But if I get to catch bass like this, I'm not complaining. 

She hit my spinnerbait while I was banging it off of a laydown.


----------



## MagnumLab (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice fish anytime!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## bassbully (Feb 28, 2011)

JignPig Guide said:


> This isn't a giant. But it was fun hooking up with a good one again.
> 
> My bass rig has been in and out of the shop lately. So I am confined to my canoe. But if I get to catch bass like this, I'm not complaining.
> 
> She hit my spinnerbait while I was banging it off of a laydown.


Nice fish!!


----------



## bassbully (Feb 28, 2011)

JignPig Guide said:


> This isn't a giant. But it was fun hooking up with a good one again.
> 
> My bass rig has been in and out of the shop lately. So I am confined to my canoe. But if I get to catch bass like this, I'm not complaining.
> 
> She hit my spinnerbait while I was banging it off of a laydown.


Good Fish!!!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Way to start off the season!! Im heading out tomorrow to find some of them pigletts.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

man what a clean looking fat bass! nice! Im sure you got a bit of a canoe ride.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Very nice. Way to start off the year!!!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

awesome catch!


----------



## MagnumLab (Mar 19, 2013)

Did you turn it loose to spawn later?


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks like the hull of a Sportspal. Great little canoes.


----------

